# River Sombrero - Shade for the River



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

I love my Sombrero, it was a game changer. #irishskinproblems


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

What is the advantage of purchasing a river sombrero over a bimini top of the same size from a larger marine canvas company ? The latter seems to have a larger selection or frame and fabric choices at a much better price. Please explain.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Some say the fabric is stronger on the river sombrero and the hardware is stainless cheap ones are plastic. I’ve had my cheap eBay one for 10 yrs used every summer 10-20 trips, kids sit on it, and double stack boats on it folded up of course. couldn't justify 700$ for some shade. I know this argument has been made before but I’ll say it again fear aimed at river runners is marked up 20-30% if not more.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

delete


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

It will be hard to compare what you are finding and what River Sombreros is offering without the exact specs on what you are comparing the Sombrero to.

Sombreros come in three grades:

The Original has two choices for fabric #1 an economical choice the Sharkskin which is a very good quality fabric but not as long term durable to sun UV exposure as the #2 choice Sunbrella which is the highest quality fabric available. 
The Original has an all aluminum frame with high grade plastic hardware. They are very durable but not as durable as the Stainless Steel fittnings. All fitting are replaceable.

The Deluxe has the same aluminum frame but has the stainless steel hardware and only is available with the Sunbrella fabric. This is our most popular and best selling Sombrero.

The Expedition is all Stainless frame and hardware and only available with the Sunbrella fabric and will take the most abuse but only needed for extreme hard use.

We have picked the sizes and designs that work well on rafts which help make the fitting and sizing easier than finding the right size and fit from the hundreds of choices from the bimini manufactures that make them for every model of boat from pontoon boats to sail boats.

River Sombreros is a product from Riverboat Works. We take care of any warranty issues and also supply replacement parts from frame parts, hardware, to new fabric. Our satisfaction guarantee policy is the same as on all the products we sell. If you aren't happy with the product in anyway we will do what ever it takes to make it right or your money is refunded. That is not always the case when working directly with the manufacture.

We are also available to help with the assembly and installation which each Sombrero. We get several calls weekly with questions needing help getting the installation to go easily.

We sell dosens of these weekly with very few problems and seldom a problem that we can't fix.

I hope this answers your questions and if you do purchase a Sombrero we will definetly be available to help you get the the right one and get it installed to your 100% satisfaction.

Thanks for your inquiry.


----------

